# Biggest turnout bicycle swap meet



## Billythekid (Feb 17, 2022)

What are the top three biggest turnouts for bicycle swap meets? Aka if you could only go to three swaps what would they be?


----------



## 100bikes (Feb 17, 2022)

Memory Lane, Ann Arbor(Monroe) and Copake.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 17, 2022)

I’m that order?


----------



## JOEL (Feb 17, 2022)

In terms of quantity, ann arbor is by far the largest. Portland IN is huge but not all bike. Lebanon Indiana recently doubled in size and still sells out.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 17, 2022)

Ok thanks for the help anyone else have a opinion ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Memory Lane/Monroe (formerly Ann Arbor). They both fall within the same week.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 17, 2022)

Large area shows are too spread out. Portland is nice but you need a motorized vehicle to cover ground.
 Memory Lane is getting bigger now and is easy to walk or bike. 
AA  - The new Monroe show - should be quite well attended after a 2 year hiatus and hopefully will be
 pretty concentrated vendor wise but it will be *all bikes* like ML . Twenty years ago ML was always the show to find the higher end stuff/ the hidden gems.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 17, 2022)

All Bicycle Events are not the same, Memory Lane & Monroe / A2 are for sure the biggest events but Memory Lane is a Swap Meet and usually serious collectors and vendors, spectators not so much, because it's usually during the week and people do have jobs. 
Monroe / A2 is a Bicycle Show and Huge Swap Meet and is one of the biggest weekend spectator events, one day power buy ! 
This goes true for other Bicycle events, as who is sponsoring or bicycle club, business that is hosting the event. 
Some are early bikes, some are more vintage road bike or early balloon and some are geared toward Muscle bikes and even BMX, as the two listed here is everything.


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2022)

The last Memory Lane at the new location was one of, if not the biggest.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 18, 2022)

catfish said:


> The last Memory Lane at the new location was one of, if not the biggest.



You are absolutely right ! ... But there wasn't an Ann Arbor for the last two years either, it will be interesting to see the attendance at both these events this year. And as always, Thank You to Lisa & Jerry, as Memory Lane has been the main core keeping this hobby going strong !


----------



## aloisiojones (Feb 19, 2022)

Fairly new to North Texas and wondered if there are any upcoming Bike Swaps in Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana etc?


----------



## sykerocker (Feb 19, 2022)

East Coast would be Stop, Swap, and Save in February (it was this past Sunday).  Last two years have been down, for obvious reasons, but it's fairly large.


----------



## laurylamarche (Feb 19, 2022)

Anything in New England?


----------



## ShelGazzelle (Feb 19, 2022)

laurylamarche said:


> Anything in New England?



Are there any swap meets on the west coast?


----------

